# Autoglym Fallout v's Iron X & Trix



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Today I cleaned and sealed all my wheels. I had purchased Autoglym Fallout Remover and thought I would test it against my regular.

I tested it on one wheel half and half and show the results below.

The lower half weighted portion is the side I applied neat AG first, there was no visible evidence as it is a clear liquid.










The wheel was rinsed and then I applied Iron X to the complete wheel.
It can be seen the AG side (apart from the weight) did not bleed much.



















The left side is the side already treated with AG now.










I then washed the wheel again and applied Trix to see if it would remove the odd specs of tar.










Applied










And agitated










As can be seen, the tar did not budge and in the end I used AG Tar Remover to finish the job. That was disappointing.

So in summary at this point I am pretty pleased with the AG product and at the price I think it is great for bigger jobs. I will always keep some Iron X to hand but will not bother with the Trix again after this experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmm i did wonder about the AG stuff my rep tired selling me some...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> Don't suppose you fancy trying one of the other combination tar/iron removers and see if they compare favourably or otherwise?!


TBH I am OK with a separate tar remover. I tried white spirit today on the inside of a wheel, it worked well enough but not quite as rapid as the AG product. Before I spend any more money I want to know something works.
I bought the Trix because I wanted some more Iron X but is is a disappointment. Maybe it is the wrong sort of Tar. :lol:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

seems as though the ag done its job, like you say though coz the other one bleeds you almost feel it does more though coz you can see it


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Good review.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Did you shake the bottle of trix well before sprayed on the wheel ? As this is a must or the product won't mix also shake bottle before each time you spray helps too.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

So we just need to get AG to get theres to turn purple and there on to a winner


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone know if AG has any plans to sell this retail?



shine247 said:


> As can be seen, the tar did not budge and in the end I used AG Tar Remover to finish the job. That was disappointing.


Not to me its not, been saying for long enough that there is nothing wrong with AG Tar remover.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

neil b said:


> Did you shake the bottle of trix well before sprayed on the wheel ? As this is a must or the product won't mix also shake bottle before each time you spray helps too.


Yes , I did shake it and gave it another shake and second application just to be sure. Good to point it out though just in case.



DasArab said:


> Anyone know if AG has any plans to sell this retail?
> 
> Not to me its not, been saying for long enough that there is nothing wrong with AG Tar remover.


Yep the AG stuff is good. :thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the side by side testing! I have had good experiences with TRIX and it has melted Tar for me so I am curious how long you left TRIX on the particles? Are you sure they are Tar?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Not tried the trix but AG tar remover wasn't a touch on tardis. I've often wondered if these combined products are a fraction weaker than there dedicated cousins are, meaning maybe they would be handy in a basic strip and detail where contaminants haven't settled on the panels unlike when doing a full detail or on something like wheels


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

WELL I CAN TELL YOU THE ORIGINAL 2 IN 1 TAR /IRON REMOVER DISSOLVER BY CONCOURS CAR CARE WORKS ON BOTH TAR AND IRON :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

CEE DOG said:


> Thanks for the side by side testing! I have had good experiences with TRIX and it has melted Tar for me so I am curious how long you left TRIX on the particles? Are you sure they are Tar?


Hi CEE DOG,

Sorry for delayed reply. Because I added more Trix when nothing happened, it will have been in contact with the surface for around 10 minutes. Am I sure the spots are Tar, yes I am.

Thanks for the interest and questions, I can well understand you asking.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It may be worth getting some autobrite just the tonic for tar removal. i have done the whole of the swift with this today and found it didnt need much effort with the microfibre to get even the more stubborn stains off


----------

